# Huron River Steelhead



## Bluegillhunter (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it worth trying for steelhead near Flatrock for someone wading, or are all the steelhead caught by fisherman in boats further downstream?

Bluegillhunter


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Its completely worth it. Not only are the views farther downstream better , but its alot of fun.

You have just as much chance as a boater near that stretch.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

You have a chance at catchin a steelie from belleville dam all the way to the mouth of erie.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

if you look in my gallery, you will see a pic that shows that it is in fact worth it...caught today.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice fish, went there last night from 12-3, seen 1 caught. Lots of walleye hooked but I'm 0 for 2 on steel this year.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol, it's just my luck that when I go, the walleye have lockjaw.

Hey flockshot, what did you get that purdy chromer on?


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Frogfish101 said:


> Lol, it's just my luck that when I go, the walleye have lockjaw.
> 
> Hey flockshot, what did you get that purdy chromer on?


a hook! lmfao! no seriously little jigs with spawn...i normally drift flies, but i got sick of walleyes, shad, suckers, and everything but steel. lol.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice fish . Would be nice to get a good run of those soon . Been the slowest spring I've seen in years .


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

flockshot, were you there Sat evening? I might have seen you...


----------

